# Dumb Uber driver stalking me and sending me threat texts



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

I feel very sorry for this,not all uber drivers are like that,just report to police and to Uber,make sure you record him in video off your phone.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

Why did he ask for your phone number ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Reply, if I was smart enough to hack ur Uber don't u think I would be doing something else besides driving Uber for pennies?!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

So...how did you hack his account?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

You should report this guy to Uber.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

#1 rule of uber: never give out phone numbers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


Call him to pick up 2 gang bangers on your account. Have the gang bangers physically impress on him the need to behave.
Send him a get well card.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

He still calling me even now into Monday morning. MSP drivers beware of a short deadlocked man with a black newer Camry. Don't even say hi or talk to him or he will think you instantly hacker him. He wants my home address now because he thinks o hacked his Uber driver app via my phone. He is straight out of the dark computer illiterate ages.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He still calling me even now into Monday morning. MSP drivers beware of a short deadlocked man with a black newer Camry. Don't even say hi or talk to him or he will think you instantly hacker him. He wants my home address now because he thinks o hacked his Uber driver app via my phone. He is straight out of the dark computer illiterate ages.
> 
> View attachment 66403


text him the address of the local S.W.A.T. team. They may be bored.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Seriously did you report him to Uber as well?


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He still calling me even now into Monday morning. MSP drivers beware of a short deadlocked man with a black newer Camry. Don't even say hi or talk to him or he will think you instantly hacker him. He wants my home address now because he thinks o hacked his Uber driver app via my phone. He is straight out of the dark computer illiterate ages.
> 
> View attachment 66403


Report him. Go file a police report. No joke.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Seriously did you report him to Uber as well?


I did report him to Uber, do you think Uber will take action? I don't think so, they need cars on the road and even pass through people with cars that are dented and damaged. I wasn't a passenger in this case, but his behavior and the fact he is threatening another Uber driver saying "You hacked my phone, I only get far away pings now" and "You can't out hustle the hustler, is why I reported him to Uber. In reality I want to avoid assault charges but he knows I pickup at the airport and he has seen me many times, I want to punch him if he approaches me at airport, but I don't want to risk getting fired from Uber or airport police arresting both of us. I didn't see him last night. Kicking his short dreadlocked ass is a desire I have for the annoyance and ordeal he put me through but I am always careful not to throw the first punch. He asked for my home address like someone that wants to come have tea with me at home as if I knew him all my life, wtf?? If I showed you guys all the other screenshots of what he is saying and the way he is thinking you would be very surprised. It gets worse than that screenshot that you see above.

Someone needs to put him through a hacking course so he can know just what goes into hacking. He thinks it is as easy as waving around a phone or exchanging phone numbers.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, give him your home address. What's the worst that could happen ?

Next time , try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Your pic is showing all numbers, even the scribbled over ones. Should probably take it down.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yeah, give him your home address. What's the worst that could happen ?
> 
> Next time , try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account.


Lol is that a joke or are you serious? "try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account"? Do people even know what goes into hacking? Can an android phone hack an iPhone is the question because I have an android and he has an iPhone. If I can hack I would so not be doing Uber, theres tons of money out there for hackers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Your pic is showing all numbers, even the scribbled over ones. Should probably take it down.


I fixed it.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

If you want you can give him your address for the weekends: 

16 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington D.C. 

Just tell him to stop by and you'll be happy to fix it for him. He'll never have another ping issue.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol is that a joke or are you serious? "try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account"? Do people even know what goes into hacking? Can an android phone hack an iPhone is the question because I have an android and he has an iPhone. If I can hack I would so not be doing Uber, theres tons of money out there for hackers.


I have had pax accuse me of hacking their account and changing fees. I tell them, yes, I'm a Tech Stud, I learned how to turn on a computer last week.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 66428
> I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


Get a Restraining order? Not cool.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> Get a Restraining order? Not cool.


Is beating him up cooler? I don't have time or money to do restraining order, but i got everything sorted now. I reported his ass to Uber for stalking and harassing.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

"Resolved"


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> "Resolved"


Ticket closed.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Update, I scheduled to meet him at parking lot near airport, I told him I will beat him up for calling me MOTHER F and B**** and chickened out and never arrived plus said he didn't want to go to jail which makes sense. Who would wanna go to jail anyways? Plus that's federal property that had security that's more brutal than police, I just wanted to have a clean quick fight with him just between us, like hockey players, no hard feelings afterwards. Now that I know he isn't serious about fist fighting-- we will meet tomorrow so I can try to get him to understand what he is talking about makes zero sense and that there is nothing to fix.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Yup.....VIPs text like that all the time. Must be Kanye.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Your having a fight with an idiot. In the end the idiot will win irregardless of what you do. You need to not meet with this cerebrally disfunctional sorry excuse of a waste of tadpole testes and move on.

Seriously do you think you'll reason with him? Do you truly believe you'll get him to organize enough brain cells to remotely comprehend the intimate workings of the uber server and how it assigns trips to individual drivers and pax? Further, your going to attempt to explain to him the multiple types of coding involved, sql database systems, php or asp coding, c++, Java and oh so much more.

Walk away and invest your time in something constructive like making a new spitball tube. You'll feel much better when your done.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> Your having a fight with an idiot. In the end the idiot will win irregardless of what you do. You need to not meet with this cerebrally disfunctional sorry excuse of a waste of tadpole testes and move on.
> 
> Seriously do you think you'll reason with him? Do you truly believe you'll get him to organize enough brain cells to remotely comprehend the intimate workings of the uber server and how it assigns trips to individual drivers and pax? Further, your going to attempt to explain to him the multiple types of coding involved, sql database systems, php or asp coding, c++, Java and oh so much more.
> 
> Walk away and invest your time in something constructive like making a new spitball tube. You'll feel much better when your done.


Very well and technically said. You said it best man. I won't meet with him, I gotta make some money. I've warned others about him.


----------



## UberHilly (Sep 22, 2016)

=========================================
Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.
*George Carlin*
=========================================

Says it all...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberHilly said:


> =========================================
> Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> *George Carlin*
> =========================================
> ...


I wanted to beat the idiocy out of him. I've done help desk/service desk work and seen very illiterate people, but I doubt even those people are at the level of idiocy he is in.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update, I scheduled to meet him at parking lot near airport, I told him I will beat him up for calling me MOTHER F and B**** and chickened out and never arrived plus said he didn't want to go to jail which makes sense. Who would wanna go to jail anyways? Plus that's federal property that had security that's more brutal than police, I just wanted to have a clean quick fight with him just between us, like hockey players, no hard feelings afterwards. Now that I know he isn't serious about fist fighting-- we will meet tomorrow so I can try to get him to understand what he is talking about makes zero sense and that there is nothing to fix.
> View attachment 66570


To be sure, Shane Churla you're not. What are you doing? Stop communicating with this guy, otherwise you're just as bad as he is.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

agtg said:


> To be sure, Shane Churla you're not. What are you doing? Stop communicating with this guy, otherwise you're just as bad as he is.


I actually stopped communicating with him, but he kept calling me and found my photo on Viber and called me **** and also the B word, so I had to really show him I wasn't actually a B**** and he got scared when I arrived at the parking lot, he thought I was scared of fighting him. He did enough wrong against me for me to go confront him. I don't like to throw first punch and always like to settle things the right non-violent way, but how would you feel if someone you didn't know kept calling you all of those things and doing all of those things? Seems like he knows how to talk from mouth and not back it up, wonder if he was ever previously beat up for the way he calls strangers very offensive words. If I am going to call someone very offensive things, I better be sure they will come fight me. The F word by itself is understandable, but adding the mother part makes it super offensive. I just wanted a nice clean fight with him, no police or anything involved just man to man like Hockey players do. After a quick fight I wanted to help him understand that an android phone can't magically hack an iPhone Uber app the way he thinks I did. He still wants me to be his help desk up until now, he wants me to peacefully meet him later to fix his app, but I referred him to the offshore Uber support. Lol, he will have fun talking with people from Phillipines or India who will be like 'Hacking, what is he talkin about??"


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I actually stopped communicating with him, but he kept calling me and found my photo on Viber and called me **** and also the B word, so I had to really show him I wasn't actually a B**** and he got scared when I arrived at the parking lot, he thought I was scared of fighting him. He did enough wrong against me for me to go confront him. I don't like to throw first punch and always like to settle things the right non-violent way, but how would you feel if someone you didn't know kept calling you all of those things and doing all of those things? Seems like he knows how to talk from mouth and not back it up, wonder if he was ever previously beat up for the way he calls strangers very offensive words. If I am going to call someone very offensive things, I better be sure they will come fight me. The F word by itself is understandable, but adding the mother part makes it super offensive. I just wanted a nice clean fight with him, no police or anything involved just man to man like Hockey players do. After a quick fight I wanted to help him understand that an android phone can't magically hack an iPhone Uber app the way he thinks I did. He still wants me to be his help desk up until now, he wants me to peacefully meet him later to fix his app, but I referred him to the offshore Uber support. Lol, he will have fun talking with people from Phillipines or India who will be like 'Hacking, what is he talkin about??"


I like how you'd still be willing to help the guy after the fight.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I would just start eff'ing with the guy through texts. Tell him you OWN him and will deny him access to his account if he doesn't put $1000 in an airport locker and send the key to some random PO BOX. LOL

Clearly the guy is very low IQ like many drivers, might as well have some fun.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I would just start eff'ing with the guy through texts. Tell him you OWN him and will deny him access to his account if he doesn't put $1000 in an airport locker and send the key to some random PO BOX. LOL
> 
> Clearly the guy is very low IQ like many drivers, might as well have some fun.


I like "Like many drivers" that you say. It is probably true, the job attracts people that may not even speak English well and can't do any other kind of work but drive or clean places. For me its my 2nd job. My day job is technical and requires a brain that the guy would never have.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I would just start eff'ing with the guy through texts. Tell him you OWN him and will deny him access to his account if he doesn't put $1000 in an airport locker and send the key to some random PO BOX. LOL
> 
> Clearly the guy is very low IQ like many drivers, might as well have some fun.


Or he can ya know move on with his life.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

Can't you just block his phone number and then get on with you life? Jeezus some people and their penchant for drama. smh


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

noobiznessdriving said:


> Can't you just block his phone number and then get on with you life? Jeezus some people and their penchant for drama. smh


No because he kept threatening that he wants to see me and wanted my address, he knows the exact place I pickup passengers at the airport and imagine if he started something with me in front of passengers, I could risk review or deactivation. So therefore I had to deal with the matter privately by arranging to meet him, but he chickened out at last minute when I came to the location he and I agreed, he was talking like he wanted to fight me very badly, surprised he didn't show up. Real men don't text or talk crap, they do things. So now that I know he is off my tail, I can pick up my passengers without worries. This ordeal between him and I has been going on for 2 or 3 days now, I ended it last night by showing him I was serious about a physical fight. Had we actually met, I would of told him ok back it up then, back up all the shit you talked and as short as he is I would of knocked him up the head with a right leg shin kick. But I am a guy that doesn't like to fight or hurt people and will leave it for last resort.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Both characters in this story sound like very unstable individuals.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

rhodytarheel said:


> Both characters in this story sound like very unstable individuals.


I ain't unstable, I was patient for a long time. He pushed me.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I ain't unstable, I was patient for a long time. He pushed me.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I ain't unstable, I was patient for a long time. He pushed me.


I guess we all have different interpretations of stability. You had the intention of meeting some random and clearly unstable guy in a parking lot over some text harassment because you somehow felt your manliness was being challenged. This is how you become the star of an episode of 48 Hours Mystery.

But it's your life man, live it how you want.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

rhodytarheel said:


> I guess we all have different interpretations of stability. You had the intention of meeting some random and clearly unstable guy in a parking lot over some text harassment because you somehow felt your manliness was being challenged. This is how you become the star of an episode of 48 Hours Mystery.
> 
> But it's your life man, live it how you want.


Still, better to meet him there than to have him come at me in front of my Airport passengers since he knows where I pickup from frequently, he knows my car and everything. Besides, he is the one that wanted me and asked for my location so he wanted to meet me, not the other way around. Since he wanted to come at me, I had to meet him to show him what I am about. I don't care if a man is a stranger, anyone that calls me **** is asking for a fight period.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

rhodytarheel said:


> Both characters in this story sound like very unstable individuals.


Agree
Uber's finest quality driver's.
Background check system working wonders!


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Sign him up for all of the text spam you can. Put a craigslist add looking for anal sex with his number. He'll stop f'n with you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Still, better to meet him there than to have him come at me in front of my Airport passengers since he knows where I pickup from frequently, he knows my car and everything. Besides, he is the one that wanted me and asked for my location so he wanted to meet me, not the other way around. Since he wanted to come at me, I had to meet him to show him what I am about. I don't care if a man is a stranger, anyone that calls me **** is asking for a fight period.


Or if you ignore him, he will probably just go away. Takes two to tango.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

I think the op is stalking himself, memento style.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Ok I love that he thinks his app was hacked and no more "good" rides. Hahahah should have just told him the honeymoon with uber is over and welcome to minimum ride hell. And told him uber probably put on 100 drivers this week so less pings for everyone. No conspiracy or hacking just uber being uber. Should have gave him uber HQ address.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> I ain't unstable, I was patient for a long time. He pushed me.


And when he brings a gun? You are being stupid egging him on.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Ok I love that he thinks his app was hacked and no more "good" rides. Hahahah should have just told him the honeymoon with uber is over and welcome to minimum ride hell. And told him uber probably put on 100 drivers this week so less pings for everyone. No conspiracy or hacking just uber being uber. Should have gave him uber HQ address.


It appears he has evolved. He now knows Limos make more money than Uber. He told me he let it go, he is getting a Suburban ready for Limo driving. I told him I'm proud of him now.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And when he brings a gun? You are being stupid egging him on.


This isn't south Chicago where people shoot each other for slightest littlest argument. We are in Minnesota. I get your point though. In this case we arranged manly hand to hand no weapons combat so he would never of brought a gun and he is an immigrant scares of the police. Not being a citizen means being careful not to break law as customs ICE would take him away to another state. I am a citizen though.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol is that a joke or are you serious? "try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account"? Do people even know what goes into hacking? Can an android phone hack an iPhone is the question because I have an android and he has an iPhone. If I can hack I would so not be doing Uber, theres tons of money out there for hackers.


Even the FBI can't seem to hack an IPhone without asking Apple to do it for them, and I don't see Edward Snowden driving for Uber anytime soon.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Even the FBI can't seem to hack an IPhone without asking Apple to do it for them, and I don't see Edward Snowden driving for Uber anytime soon.


He should of consulted with that Israeli startup that hacks iphones.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I think you just like the drama or you would have blocked the number by now.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

rocksteady said:


> I think you just like the drama or you would have blocked the number by now.


Nah, I don't like drama or conflict, he kept bothering me and sent threats. He knows the exact place I pickup airport passengers so I wanted to settle the dispute once and for all.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I did report him to Uber, do you think Uber will take action? I don't think so, they need cars on the road and even pass through people with cars that are dented and damaged. I wasn't a passenger in this case, but his behavior and the fact he is threatening another Uber driver saying "You hacked my phone, I only get far away pings now" and "You can't out hustle the hustler, is why I reported him to Uber. In reality I want to avoid assault charges but he knows I pickup at the airport and he has seen me many times, I want to punch him if he approaches me at airport, but I don't want to risk getting fired from Uber or airport police arresting both of us. I didn't see him last night. Kicking his short dreadlocked ass is a desire I have for the annoyance and ordeal he put me through but I am always careful not to throw the first punch. He asked for my home address like someone that wants to come have tea with me at home as if I knew him all my life, wtf?? If I showed you guys all the other screenshots of what he is saying and the way he is thinking you would be very surprised. It gets worse than that screenshot that you see above.
> 
> Someone needs to put him through a hacking course so he can know just what goes into hacking. He thinks it is as easy as waving around a phone or exchanging phone numbers.


Congrats to Uber for recruiting high caliber drivers....

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I actually stopped communicating with him, but he kept calling me and found my photo on Viber and called me **** and also the B word, so I had to really show him I wasn't actually a B**** and he got scared when I arrived at the parking lot, he thought I was scared of fighting him. He did enough wrong against me for me to go confront him. I don't like to throw first punch and always like to settle things the right non-violent way, but how would you feel if someone you didn't know kept calling you all of those things and doing all of those things? Seems like he knows how to talk from mouth and not back it up, wonder if he was ever previously beat up for the way he calls strangers very offensive words. If I am going to call someone very offensive things, I better be sure they will come fight me. The F word by itself is understandable, but adding the mother part makes it super offensive. I just wanted a nice clean fight with him, no police or anything involved just man to man like Hockey players do. After a quick fight I wanted to help him understand that an android phone can't magically hack an iPhone Uber app the way he thinks I did. He still wants me to be his help desk up until now, he wants me to peacefully meet him later to fix his app, but I referred him to the offshore Uber support. Lol, he will have fun talking with people from Phillipines or India who will be like 'Hacking, what is he talkin about??"


Sounds like a love triangle.. you, the peckerhead idiot and Uber...

BONG!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I fixed it.


The Hell with him put his phone number on this site


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> The Hell with him put his phone number on this site


Better yet, catfish a few thugs at your local prison through the pen pal or date-an-inmate service, and give them his number. Things will work out nicely.

In all seriousness, not blaming the victim here, but a 9-minute car ride isn't enough time to get to know someone's deepest secrets. You exchange phones or phone numbers, you don't know what you are going to get.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 66428
> I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


Wise choice


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> You should report this guy to Uber.


He did as he said in his first sentence of his post.


----------



## Danatee (Apr 14, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update, I scheduled to meet him at parking lot near airport, I told him I will beat him up for calling me MOTHER F and B**** and chickened out and never arrived plus said he didn't want to go to jail which makes sense. Who would wanna go to jail anyways? Plus that's federal property that had security that's more brutal than police, I just wanted to have a clean quick fight with him just between us, like hockey players, no hard feelings afterwards. Now that I know he isn't serious about fist fighting-- we will meet tomorrow so I can try to get him to understand what he is talking about makes zero sense and that there is nothing to fix.
> View attachment 66570


----------



## Jidnum (Sep 10, 2016)

you could just ignore him or call the police and file for harassment and stalking. Why does it have to come down to physical violence? People make no sense to me now days. omg he called me names now I must beat him up to prove ........nothing.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> It appears he has evolved. He now knows Limos make more money than Uber. He told me he let it go, he is getting a Suburban ready for Limo driving. I told him I'm proud of him now.


I am so disappointed in you.


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

This thread was a really good read.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 67306
> I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


Sounds like you have Borat stalking you.

Damn, I hate stalkers with poor English skills.


----------



## Thanos (Oct 4, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> #1 rule of uber: never give out phone numbers.


I always give my number. If anyone bothers me, I block them. It never happened tho. I have made all long rides my personal ones. They give me cash


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Reply, if I was smart enough to hack ur Uber don't u think I would be doing something else besides driving Uber for pennies?!


From some of the bugs I have seen on the bug bounty I would be "driving" for uber and getting paid for nothing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't read the whole thread personally I don't have the time, some reason why you can't change your phone number, I don't understand why people get so attached to their phone numbers,

Unless you have a personal vanity number that you had for a few years and do not wish to lose,
like I have a very unique number with Google Voice and there's no way in hell I would ever change it,

I don't understand why you can't just change your number..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why did you give him your number in the first place?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

You could just block his number and ignore him.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I wonder how he would feel if I told him I made his incident with me famous on Uberpeople.net and it was featured.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm more concerned that there's 3 Burger Kings at that little bitty airport.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I actually stopped communicating with him, but he kept calling me and found my photo on Viber and called me **** and also the B word, so I had to really show him I wasn't actually a B**** and he got scared when I arrived at the parking lot, he thought I was scared of fighting him. He did enough wrong against me for me to go confront him. I don't like to throw first punch and always like to settle things the right non-violent way, but how would you feel if someone you didn't know kept calling you all of those things and doing all of those things? Seems like he knows how to talk from mouth and not back it up, wonder if he was ever previously beat up for the way he calls strangers very offensive words. If I am going to call someone very offensive things, I better be sure they will come fight me. The F word by itself is understandable, but adding the mother part makes it super offensive. I just wanted a nice clean fight with him, no police or anything involved just man to man like Hockey players do. After a quick fight I wanted to help him understand that an android phone can't magically hack an iPhone Uber app the way he thinks I did. He still wants me to be his help desk up until now, he wants me to peacefully meet him later to fix his app, but I referred him to the offshore Uber support. Lol, he will have fun talking with people from Phillipines or India who will be like 'Hacking, what is he talkin about??"


He will be no match for the Bangalore Mafia!


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Still, better to meet him there than to have him come at me in front of my Airport passengers


Except it's literally not. If some random idiot is going to fist fight you why not let him throw the first punch in an area with 1000 cameras and witnesses in one of the most highly guarded locations in the country where he'll be arrested immediately and given harsh punishment

instead you choose to fight him in some empty parking lot with no one around where you could possibly be bringing your proverbial knife to a gun fight. and when the dust settles it'll be your word against his and you'll both probably end up in jail. You sound like a moron.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

When I had business in Wisconsin, my Uber driver was rather frustrated with "horn heads". She would go on about horn head this, horn head that, out of state drivers bla bla bla. So this begged the question "What's a horn head"?. "Minnesotans", she replied. Apparently they have names for the other people who come from Illinois and the upper peninsula of Michigan. She called people from Illinois, "FIBS" and people from the upper peninsula of Michigan, "Yoopers".

Horn heads, Yoopers and FIBS, oh my!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber does not interview drivers. THey just sign anybody up online. This needs to change. No more mass sign ups, make rider safety a priority.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Our background checks are extensive. We take pictures and examine the partners back in detail. We also do a thorough look of the ground around the driver. What more does the public expect!?















* Check! All good.
























Check, all good!








*
It is a two step process people.
*

*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow.
I evolved beyond stuff like this decades ago.
You know who taught me how to deal with bullies?
Bugs Bunny.
Ehhhhh,
What's up, doc?


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Cup0fJoe said:


> 3 Sides to Every Story.
> 
> What He Said
> What She Said
> ...


That's why we have dash cams.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

A++ thread, would read and choke on cereal again.

I sure miss the old days when cabbie scuffles ended with me ripping his meter and wiring off the dash and dropping it on the desk at Dallas Yellow. Best way to get on your feet? Miss two lease payments. I'll find you...so loved repoing cabs...miss that stuff...ah to be young and angry and stupid again...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

occupant said:


> A++ thread, would read and choke on cereal again.
> 
> I sure miss the old days when cabbie scuffles ended with me ripping his meter and wiring off the dash and dropping it on the desk at Dallas Yellow. Best way to get on your feet? Miss two lease payments. I'll find you...so loved repoing cabs...miss that stuff...ah to be young and angry and stupid again...


I was once surrounded by 7 giant Haitians in the airport pool.
Good times!


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 67306
> I just called police on him and reported him to Uber along with screenshots of his messages to me. Long story short he thinks I hacked his Uber app and now he can't recieve the requests he desires because of me. We encountered each other twice at MSP airport and he siaf he was a new driver and wanted tips and I was in a rush to pick up a passenger so I gave him my phone number (shouldn't have don't that.). When the judge sees this he may be "what the f". The guy actually believes I hacked him via my phone during the brief moment we encountered each other. It was 2nd time I encountered him too. Very narrow minded. I don't have time or ability to erase his number off the screenshots. Mods am I allowed to post the screenshots of my text logs with his phone number showing? His recent message to me was " NOW you block me from airport too?"


Creepy. Sounds like something that belongs on the Don't Turn Around Youtube channel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I did report him to Uber, do you think Uber will take action? I don't think so, they need cars on the road and even pass through people with cars that are dented and damaged. I wasn't a passenger in this case, but his behavior and the fact he is threatening another Uber driver saying "You hacked my phone, I only get far away pings now" and "You can't out hustle the hustler, is why I reported him to Uber. In reality I want to avoid assault charges but he knows I pickup at the airport and he has seen me many times, I want to punch him if he approaches me at airport, but I don't want to risk getting fired from Uber or airport police arresting both of us. I didn't see him last night. Kicking his short dreadlocked ass is a desire I have for the annoyance and ordeal he put me through but I am always careful not to throw the first punch. He asked for my home address like someone that wants to come have tea with me at home as if I knew him all my life, wtf?? If I showed you guys all the other screenshots of what he is saying and the way he is thinking you would be very surprised. It gets worse than that screenshot that you see above.
> 
> Someone needs to put him through a hacking course so he can know just what goes into hacking. He thinks it is as easy as waving around a phone or exchanging phone numbers.


Uber will send him ride credits.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I was once surrounded by 7 giant Haitians in the airport pool.
> Good times!


Was it a Haitian airport ?
They are called " Security".


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> Uber does not interview drivers. THey just sign anybody up online. This needs to change. No more mass sign ups, make rider safety a priority.


Strange. They interviewed me. And personally, I'm surprised they hired me.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Strange. They interviewed me. And personally, I'm surprised they hired me.


You are the only one unless it's only in San Francisco and something new,


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> You are the only one unless it's only in San Francisco and something new,


They called me and interviewed me in person. Lyft did the same thing.


----------



## uberovski (Oct 9, 2016)

Hahaha this was funny yo. Why would you even bother with a guy who has a single digit IQ, bro? Just block his ass. 

And the guy with that brain drives around all day like a lose cannon. wtf...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> They called me and interviewed me in person. Lyft did the same thing.


Yes. Lyft does that, but i have never heard of uber interviewing drivers. Nothing on their website shows that they have changed policy.
Uber will continue to sign up men like Jason Dalton...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> Yes. Lyft does that, but i have never heard of uber interviewing drivers. Nothing on their website shows that they have changed policy.
> Uber will continue to sign up men like Jason Dalton...


Well...i was brought on 2,5 years ago. Maybe they did it differently then?

As for jason dalton...who is he?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Reply, if I was smart enough to hack ur Uber don't u think I would be doing something else besides driving Uber for pennies?!


IKR! CTFU!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

UberHilly said:


> =========================================
> Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.
> *George Carlin*
> =========================================
> ...


Going to have to use that! It's a winner!


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Well...i was brought on 2,5 years ago. Maybe they did it differently then?
> 
> As for jason dalton...who is he?


Jason Dalton is the Kalamazoo Uber killer.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

uber strike said:


> Jason Dalton is the Kalamazoo Uber killer.


Ah...so not what you would call the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Was it a Haitian airport ?
> They are called " Security".


Under DuValier, they used to call them *Tonton Macoutes.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Under DuValier, they used to call them *Tonton Macoutes.*


You talking Papa doc to baby doc days.Papa doc was a real doc,and a witch Dr. Voodoo,Haiti,voodoo New Orleans. I know more Dominicans than Haitians. Beautiful country Dominica.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nothing scarier than a short man with a gun,or a pissed off black man on cocaine with a machette.( especially if they worship multiple violent gods & goddesses.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber strike said:


> You are the only one unless it's only in San Francisco and something new,


He must be the main office plant.


----------



## iPHX (Jun 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol is that a joke or are you serious? "try to avoid hacking a fellow drivers account"? Do people even know what goes into hacking? Can an android phone hack an iPhone is the question because I have an android and he has an iPhone. If I can hack I would so not be doing Uber, theres tons of money out there for hackers.


The answer is yes. This can be done with my favorite type of hack we call Man-in-the-middle or MitM. Very easy to do if someone is not using secure WiFi or encrypted connection.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

To clear up the Haitian incident...
Haitian men are like little barky lapdogs. They threaten and threaten but will not throw the first punch.
Only a 19 year veteran cabbie would know this, I should have qualified this Caveat.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To clear up the Haitian incident...
> Haitian men are like little barky lapdogs. They threaten and threaten but will not throw the first punch.
> Only a 19 year veteran cabbie would know this, I should have qualified this Caveat.


He isn't Haitian. Hedoea resemble Jamaican though. If he was Haitian I would of had voodoo on me. I saw him the other night sitting in his car and he would not cone out to say hi to me. Maybe he is scared of me. He drives same Camry as me.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> Get a Restraining order? Not cool.


This.

People like that will escalate the situation until they do something really seriously stupid and wind up in prison. Head him off at the pass with a restraining order. The phone number that came with his texts will make it easy for he cops to locate him. After that, make sure you have you cell camera ready to record a video in case he violates the order

That said, Uber seriously needs to make some effort to vet the people it onboards as drivers. Drivers like this guy will make pax go back to the taxis even if it means paying more.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I did report him to Uber, do you think Uber will take action? I don't think so, they need cars on the road and even pass through people with cars that are dented and damaged. I wasn't a passenger in this case, but his behavior and the fact he is threatening another Uber driver saying "You hacked my phone, I only get far away pings now" and "You can't out hustle the hustler, is why I reported him to Uber. In reality I want to avoid assault charges but he knows I pickup at the airport and he has seen me many times, I want to punch him if he approaches me at airport, but I don't want to risk getting fired from Uber or airport police arresting both of us. I didn't see him last night. Kicking his short dreadlocked ass is a desire I have for the annoyance and ordeal he put me through but I am always careful not to throw the first punch. He asked for my home address like someone that wants to come have tea with me at home as if I knew him all my life, wtf?? If I showed you guys all the other screenshots of what he is saying and the way he is thinking you would be very surprised. It gets worse than that screenshot that you see above.
> 
> Someone needs to put him through a hacking course so he can know just what goes into hacking. He thinks it is as easy as waving around a phone or exchanging phone numbers.


It is this very moment I hacked your phone through osmosis.

Seriously, call the cops and go in your phone app and block the number.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> He isn't Haitian. Hedoea resemble Jamaican though. If he was Haitian I would of had voodoo on me. I saw him the other night sitting in his car and he would not cone out to say hi to me. Maybe he is scared of me. He drives same Camry as me.


Get some compelling oil and put the hex on him


----------



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

TL;DR

OP Trolling UP.NET on a 5 star level.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

You should both be dropped


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> He isn't Haitian. Hedoea resemble Jamaican though. If he was Haitian I would of had voodoo on me. I saw him the other night sitting in his car and he would not cone out to say hi to me. Maybe he is scared of me. He drives same Camry as me.


Well therein lies the problem. You can't share a car with someone. Buy your own or if you are that afraid of him, buy him one. What if your favorite snack is snickers and he has a peanut allergy. This seems like the most reasonable explanation. All others defy logic.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Well therein lies the problem. You can't share a car with someone. Buy your own or if you are that afraid of him, buy him one. What if your favorite snack is snickers and he has a peanut allergy. This seems like the most reasonable explanation. All others defy logic.


It was coincidence we had same car and I made mistake of sharing my phone number with him so I can show him some of my tricks at airport to earn well. Niceness backfires.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

He knows the exact place you pick up passengers...? Hmmm the one and only place you pickup all your passengers...?

Something smells fishy...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

You know what to do......


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

uberist said:


> He knows the exact place you pick up passengers...? Hmmm the one and only place you pickup all your passengers...?
> 
> Something smells fishy...


I never said all of em, I said airport ones man.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPasco said:


> Well therein lies the problem. You can't share a car with someone. Buy your own or if you are that afraid of him, buy him one. What if your favorite snack is snickers and he has a peanut allergy. This seems like the most reasonable explanation. All others defy logic.


I think it's a Left Twix, Right Twix problem myself.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The whole thing is fishy. I only read one post with texts so it makes it difficult to understand. It would help to know how you got to meet this guy in the first place? When I do meet drivers, I don't get their number, especially guys. I do tell drivers to go here for intel and support. What was the point of exchanging numbers? When I network and exchange business cards, it's business. How do you get from hey can I have your number to you hacked my phone?  You want to go beat someone up like from a movie in the 50's? Just do your job, ignore the guy and move on. You do call 911 if he does anything. [You should be able to debrief him on the airport intel in a couple of minutes. No need to give someone your number. Lesson learned. ]


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

It seems there is more to the story than what he is telling us on here. They probably were buddies that use to hang out(smoking, chit chatting who knows) at the airport while waiting but fell out somehow. 
I'm sure this might be one of the reasons why Uber will soon be asking for a faceshot before going online. Just saying


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Nothing scarier than a short man with a gun,or a pissed off black man on cocaine with a machette.( especially if they worship multiple violent gods & goddesses.)


Are you talking about the guy who works at the Greenlight hub?


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

Just tell him you changed your phone number to a 911 area code.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Are you talking about the guy who works at the Greenlight hub?


I wasn't going to go there. That and this um relationship between the two.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I actually stopped communicating with him, but he kept calling me and found my photo on Viber and called me **** and also the B word, so I had to really show him I wasn't actually a B**** and he got scared when I arrived at the parking lot, he thought I was scared of fighting him. He did enough wrong against me for me to go confront him. I don't like to throw first punch and always like to settle things the right non-violent way, but how would you feel if someone you didn't know kept calling you all of those things and doing all of those things? Seems like he knows how to talk from mouth and not back it up, wonder if he was ever previously beat up for the way he calls strangers very offensive words. If I am going to call someone very offensive things, I better be sure they will come fight me. The F word by itself is understandable, but adding the mother part makes it super offensive. I just wanted a nice clean fight with him, no police or anything involved just man to man like Hockey players do. After a quick fight I wanted to help him understand that an android phone can't magically hack an iPhone Uber app the way he thinks I did. He still wants me to be his help desk up until now, he wants me to peacefully meet him later to fix his app, but I referred him to the offshore Uber support. Lol, he will have fun talking with people from Phillipines or India who will be like 'Hacking, what is he talkin about??"


 couldn't just block him?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> Even the FBI can't seem to hack an IPhone without asking Apple to do it for them, and I don't see Edward Snowden driving for Uber anytime soon.


I'm a little late to this rodeo but had to say it's such a pity too few will get the beauty of your post. Bit too high. It's brilliant but too high...lil bit too...


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm going to say the guy sounds like he has a serious learning disability from his lack of knowledge on phone use and his inability to keep from running his mouth


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> If you want you can give him your address for the weekends:
> 
> 16 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington D.C.
> 
> Just tell him to stop by and you'll be happy to fix it for him. He'll never have another ping issue.


It's 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington DC.

It's a gated community, but just wave your "U," tell them you're doing a pickup, and cruise on through.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> It's 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington DC.
> 
> It's a gated community, but just wave your "U," tell them you're doing a pickup, and cruise on through.


I've seen your place!! Yours is the white one straight on back right?


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Update, I scheduled to meet him at parking lot near airport, I told him I will beat him up for calling me MOTHER F and B**** and chickened out and never arrived plus said he didn't want to go to jail which makes sense. Who would wanna go to jail anyways? Plus that's federal property that had security that's more brutal than police, I just wanted to have a clean quick fight with him just between us, like hockey players, no hard feelings afterwards. Now that I know he isn't serious about fist fighting-- we will meet tomorrow so I can try to get him to understand what he is talking about makes zero sense and that there is nothing to fix.
> View attachment 66570


I would have ended the ride way before that ,once you cancel they can't text you anymore.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Rather difficult to claim harassment when you continue to communicate with said person and then invite them to "fight" you.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

thepanttherlady said:


> Rather difficult to claim harassment when you continue to communicate with said person and then invite them to "fight" you.


This topic should be closed as this happened a while back, and I initially didn't want to fight him, but he went calling me **** and B*** and he wanted to find me, so my thinking was since he knows where I pickup pax from--why don't I just let him fight with me to get it over with so he doesn't embarass me in front of pax at airport when I am picking him up. If we settled ahead of time and we either fought or he admitted he is in the wrong--I would be happier when I pickup my pax as I won't have the worry about him coming at me during pickup at airport. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

DriverX said:


> I would just start eff'ing with the guy through texts. Tell him you OWN him and will deny him access to his account if he doesn't put $1000 in an airport locker and send the key to some random PO BOX. LOL
> 
> Clearly the guy is very low IQ like many drivers, might as well have some fun.


He needs to tell this "Jerry Shaw" guy that the FBI is about to arrest him and he needs to run.


----------

